# Probleme mit Freehand MX Extrudier Funktion



## pixelprolet (26. März 2004)

Tach, hab mal ne Frage. Ich will in Freehand ne Form extrudieren und letztendlich eine ähnliche Ansicht wie in Wireframe Modus bekommen mit dem Unterschied das die Flächen weiß gefüllt sind und nicht transparent.

Mein Problem: Wenn ich die Form mit Konturen ( Haarlinie Schwarz Geschlossen ) und Füllung ( Wieß ) anlege und im Modus Flat in den Extusionseigenschaften extrudiere wird die Form zwar erweitert aber in vollweiß. Keine Konturen mehr 

Wenn Jemand nen Tip hätte wäre das ..toll.
THX
Pixelprolet


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. April 2004)

Hi,
markiere dein Objekt und gehe auf „Modifizieren/Atributte trennen“ nun hast du alle Seiten als einzelnes Objekt, du kannst nun natürlich nichts mehr am Extrudieren ändern. Unter Umständen mußt du verschidene Pfade zerschneiden da du sonst Konturen an Stellen erhälst die du nicht möchtest!

Viele Grüße und melde dich wenns noch Fragen gibt!


----------

